# What caliber is this gun?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was talking to a friend last night at a party, and he mentioned that he had inherited a couple guns from his grandpa. One of them was an old Remington bolt action rifle. He said that he wasn't sure what the caliber was, and neither was his grandpa. There are two inscriptions on the gun. One at the base of the barrel that says "US Remington Model 1906" and another up near the muzzle that says 12-41. This gun has what I think is the old Mauser type bolt. The action looks like it is big enough to take a 30-06 bullet, as far as length goes, and when we pulled out the bolt, it seems like its a 30 caliber as well. 

Sooooo, any ideas what caliber this gun is?


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I would say there is a good chance that it is the '06, but probably the best way to make sure (if it isn't stamped on the barrel) is to take it to a competent gunsmith. It should only take a couple minutes to determine the actual chambering for it.

Good luck.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

+1


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Obviously, it's an .06. And it's a model 12. The "A" "B" and "C" were lever action .35 calibers. Most definitely, put a pair of calipers to it. But I'll bet it's a .35.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I can dig up, it is a Model 1903(M) that was made by Remington. That would make it a 30-06. A picture would help in the identification. It still wouldn't hurt to have a 'smith check it out before shooting it.
Did you see the gun, or did he just describe it to you? I'm betting that the inscription actually read "U.S. Remington Model 1903" in three lines on the receiver ring.
_Rifle_ Magazine has a nice write-up on them in the October issue.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you aren’t sure of the guns’ history, its probably a good idea to check it with "go / no go" gages. Even if you are sure of the caliber.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I saw it. Yes, he'll be taking it to a gunsmith. 

Inscribed on the underside of the barrel, at the action end:

US
Remington
Model 1903

At the muzzle end of the barrel, on the underside, it reads:

RA
12-41

I told him a gunsmith should check it out just to make sure everything is in proper working order, so I am sure he'll take it in.

BTW- I did get the Serial Number off of it. Any sites on the net that I could look it up?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Another question. Didn't the 1903 version of the 30-06 have a "rimmed case"? Would modern 30-06 ammunition work in it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> Another question. Didn't the 1903 version of the 30-06 have a "rimmed case"? Would modern 30-06 ammunition work in it?


No. The 30-03 had a slightly shorter neck and a round nosed bullet. The 30-06 was given a longer neck (and longer over-all case length) and a spitzer bullet for better long range performance.

If the serial number is between 3,000,000 and 3,365,002 it was made between Nov 1941 and March 1942. (according to the article in _Rifle_ magazine)

The RA 12-41 mark on the barrel most likely means Remington Arms December 1941. I would guess that is when it was made. After March 1942, the model designation was changed to Model 03-A3 because of changes to the design to facilitate production.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah I saw it. Yes, he'll be taking it to a gunsmith.
> 
> Inscribed on the underside of the barrel, at the action end:
> 
> ...


call remington and they will give you all the history. get there number off of there website


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try this one.
http://m1903.com/


----------

